# تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع السادس " ( متجدد)



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد الأستعداد "*
 *تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد التجارب " *
 *تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد الابن الضال " شكر خاص لمساعده كوكو مان ": *
 *تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد السامريه " *
*تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد المخلع"*
*تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد المولود اعمي "التناصير ""*
*تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد الشعانين " الزعف ""*


الاسبوع الاول : اسبوع الاستعداد 




*  تأملات في الأسبوع الأول      من الصوم الكبير*


* التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول:  *

*أولاً: الخطية و الذات: *

* الخطية مدمرة للإنسان "كل الرأس مريض ليس فيه صحة" (أش       5:1). * 
* ازدواج الشخصية والرياء هما بداية البعد عن الله "كالفضة       المغشوشة " (إش 1: 22) * 
* الذات هي أخطر عدو في رحلة الصوم "كفوا عن الإنسان" (إش 2:       23). * 
* "لا تهتموا       لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ..." (مت 6: 25). *

* ثانيا: التوبة و الاعتراف  ** •  الاعتراف       بالخطية ضرورة للتوبة- والاعتراف دعوة من الله وبدون الاعتراف تضعف قوة           الصوم، لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة من سفر إشعياء هذه الأقوال: "هلم نتحاجج       يقول الرب: إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج، إن كانت حمراء كالدودي           تصير كالصوف" (إش 18:1). * 
* •  الاعتراف       والصوم كلاهما صلب للذات: "ادخل إلى الصخرة، اختبئ في  التراب          من       أمام هيبة الرب"  (إش 2: 10).*
​* ثالثا: الإيجابية في التوبة:  *

* •        "تعلموا فعل الخير" (إش 1: 17). * 
* لا بد في الصوم من الإكثار من عمل الخير: * 
* طوبى للرحماء على المساكين فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم * 
* والمسيح يرحمهم في يوم الدين ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم. * 
* •        "صهيون تفدى بالحق و تائبوها بالبر" (إش 1: 27). * 
* فالصوم أروع مجال لظهور  بر الله في حياة       التائبين. ما أجمل التوبة التي تؤهل الإنسان لبر الله. * 
* •  التوبة       مسيرة في نور الرب "هلم فنسلك في الرب" (إش 2: 5). * 
* فالسلوك في وصايا السيد المسيح الرب- المكملة لمسيرة التوبة هي مسيرة       في نور الرب. * 
* •  الإنسان       التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع          الله "وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون       هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك في       سبله..." (إش 2: 3). *
* •  في أول       الرحلة الله يسألني: أنت تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد؟... الله       أم المال؟ الله أم الجسد؟ الله أم اللبس؟ الله أم المظاهر؟ الله أم الذات.          * 
صلوا من اجل صعفي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد*
*ربنا يجعلنا مستعدين دايما*
*احلي تقييم*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

جامد جدا يا عياد

تسلم ايدك يا باشا

وعد الجمايل بقي تقييم وصلك بردو مني ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

بتعقدنى يا عمنا بالتصاميم الجامده دى 
بس بجد رووووووووووعه 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

بجد حلو جدااااااااا
عجبنى التصميم الى فى الاول
تسلم ايدك ياعياد​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*جميل جدا يا عياد 
متابعة معاك 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*لا جاااااااامد جدا .. تسلم ايدك 

ابعتلنا الجديد اول بأول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

فكره جميله 
كم أسعدتنى جدا
شكرا 
للتصميم الجميل والمعلومات
المتابعه للتصميم
ربنا يبارك حاتك وخدمتك
آمين
أجمل تقيييم

​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*معذره
لم يعطنى المنتدى تقييم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد*
> *ربنا يجعلنا مستعدين دايما*
> *احلي تقييم*​



ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي روكا 
ربنا يفرحك يا قمر 
وشانكس عالتقيم :spor24:​


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




روزي86 قال:


> جامد جدا يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا
> 
> وعد الجمايل بقي تقييم وصلك بردو مني ههههههههههههه​



يا خبر ابيض كل دي جمايل 
انا مش عارف اوديها فين ولا فين 
ميرسي يا خالتي :yahoo:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




KOKOMAN قال:


> بتعقدنى يا عمنا بالتصاميم الجامده دى
> بس بجد رووووووووووعه
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بجد حلو جدااااااااا
> عجبنى التصميم الى فى الاول
> تسلم ايدك ياعياد​



ميرسي يا خاله كوكي 
بس الموضوع ي صوره واحده 
ايه حكايه الصوره الي في الاول دي ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميل جدا يا عياد
> متابعة معاك
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
> ​



الاجمل مرورك بنت العدرا 
وتنوري في متابعتك يا قمر 
كل سنه وانتي بالف خير وسعاده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




النهيسى قال:


> فكره جميله
> كم أسعدتنى جدا
> شكرا
> للتصميم الجميل والمعلومات
> ...


ميرسي لتشجيعك يا استاذنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك



> *معذره
> لم يعطنى المنتدى تقييم*​



اعتبره وصل وزياده 
كفايه محبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




marcelino قال:


> *لا جاااااااامد جدا .. تسلم ايدك
> 
> ابعتلنا الجديد اول بأول
> *​



ميرسي حبيبي 
وتسلم ايد عالتقيم 
ومن عنتيني الجديد اسبوع باسبوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




bahaa_06 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد*



ده وسام من استاذ كبير 
ربنا يخليك يا مستر بها 
وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## ستيفان (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




ستيفان قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*​



ميرسي ستيفان 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد

تصميم  فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك وموضوع جميل جدااااا

ربنا يباركك المزيد
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

موضوع جامد وتصميم اجمد 
احلي تقييم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> تصميم  فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي يا مامتي 
تشجيعك دهفرحني جدا 
نورتي الموضوع جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




abokaf2020 قال:


> موضوع جامد وتصميم اجمد
> احلي تقييم



يا باشا دا بعض ما عندكم 
ميرسي عالتقيم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*فكررررررة رووووعه
والتصميم والتامل جامد

وفعلا يستحق اجمد تقييم
وف انتظار باقى الاسابيع

وشكراليك
وللاستاذ النهيسى للتثبيت
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




vetaa قال:


> *فكررررررة رووووعه
> والتصميم والتامل جامد
> 
> وفعلا يستحق اجمد تقييم
> ...



ماشي ماشي
الواحد لازم يضرب علشان تردي 
بس ليه موضوع التثبيت ده 
انتي عارفه انه بيعمل مشاكل :11azy:
علي العمور ميرسي كتير علي تشجيعك وعلي التقيم 
نردهولك في الافراح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

ياسلام عليك يا مبدع 

استاااااااااااااااذ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

موضوع وتصميم في منتهى الروووووووعة
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ميرسي يا خاله كوكي
> بس الموضوع ي صوره واحده
> ايه حكايه الصوره الي في الاول دي ؟​



ماهى الصورة الواحده دى = الصورة الى فى الاول الى عاجبانى هههههههههههه​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*روووووووووووعه..ومنظرين باقى الاسابيع يا مبدعنا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ياسلام عليك يا مبدع
> 
> استاااااااااااااااذ​



تلامذتك يا خالتي leasantr
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع وتصميم في منتهى الروووووووعة
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ماهى الصورة الواحده دى = الصورة الى فى الاول الى عاجبانى هههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا كوكي باشا 
يور ار ويكلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




dodo jojo قال:


> *روووووووووووعه..ومنظرين باقى الاسابيع يا مبدعنا*



ميرسيي دودو 
لو لينا عمر انشاء الله​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

لا تعليق سوى : الفنان فنان ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*روووووووعة اوى يا عياد
زى ما معودنا دايما
يسوع ينمى موهبتك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*رووعه جدا كالعاده
اول لما شفتها في توقيعك سرقتها ع طول طبعا
عشان عجبتني قووي
تسلم ايديك يا ريس​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا كالعاده
> اول لما شفتها في توقيعك سرقتها ع طول طبعا
> عشان عجبتني قووي
> تسلم ايديك يا ريس​*



*ميرسي مايكل ربنا يفرحك *​


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

مستنية منك تصميم باقى الأسابيع 
:ab4: 

كل سنه وكل منتدى الكنيسة و الكنيسة كلها بخير وسلام 

وتحت جناح الرب يسوع ملــــ:new5:ــك المجد

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تعليق سوى : الفنان فنان ..



:t4::t4:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *روووووووعة اوى يا عياد
> زى ما معودنا دايما
> يسوع ينمى موهبتك
> *​



ميرسي يا ضيضي :smil15:
ربنا يفرح قلبك با قمر :flowers:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا كالعاده
> اول لما شفتها في توقيعك سرقتها ع طول طبعا
> عشان عجبتني قووي
> تسلم ايديك يا ريس​*



حلال عليك من غير سرقه يا حج 
نورت يا مايكولز


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




soso a قال:


> مستنية منك تصميم باقى الأسابيع
> :ab4:
> 
> كل سنه وكل منتدى الكنيسة و الكنيسة كلها بخير وسلام
> ...



وانتي طيبه يا سوسو 
وربنا يديني العمر وكل اسبوع هينزل التصميم بتاعه
نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*


http://st-takla.org/*

*- التجارب*

 
كثير من التجارب تأتى من حسد  	الشياطين..
*  	فإن وجد الشيطان شخصاً ناجحاً في  	روحياته، مرتفعاً إلى فوق، يثور حسده، ويهجم  	عليه بالتجارب، ليرى ما مدى ثباته في حياة الروح..*
 	وهذا هو الذى حدث مع *  السيد المسيح* 	له المجد..

* لم يسترح الشيطان للمجد العظيم الذى ناله السيد المسيح عند نهر الأردن.  من شهادة الآب له " هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت "  	وشهادة  			الروح القدس الذى حل عليه كحمامة، وشهادة  	يوحنا المعمدان "لست  			مستحقاً أن أنحنى وأحل سيور حذائه"..  لذلك سعى وراءه  	بالتجارب على الجبل.  إن حرب * *الشياطين تكون أحياناً شهادة لنجاح العمل الروحى، وبه يطمئن الشخص على عمله.*
 	وتجارب الشياطين على نوعين: ضيقات وإغراءات..
* الضيقات لا تؤذى، بل تفيد،  	وتعلم الإنسان الصبر، تعطيه إختباراً في  			معونة *  الله*.  وعنها قال يعقوب الرسول "إحسبوه كل  	فرح يا إخوتى  	حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة".*
* أما التجربة بالخطية فهى الشئ المتعب..   	إذ قد تلح الخطية على المؤمن عملاً وفكراً بطريقة قاسية، ومع رفضه لها، تستمر  	فى مقاتلته، فيصرخ إلى الله ويقول "لا تدخلنا في تجربة"..* 
 	والتجارب تدل على أن الشيطان لا ييأس.. 
* لا ييأس مهما كانت عظمة الشخص الذى يحاربه  	وقوته، كما حدث في جرأته  			فى محاربته للسيد المسيح.  ولا ييأس أيضاً من طول المدة (اقرأ  	مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  	والمقالات).   	فقد حارب السيد المسيح أربعين يوم.  وعلى الرغم من فشله وطرد الرب له،  	فارقه إلى حين، وعاد للتجربة حتى  	والرب على الصليب.*
ونحن  	لا نخاف من حروب الشياطين..
*  	فالنعمة التي معنا، أقوى بكثير من كل حيل الشياطين، والروح القدس العامل فينا،  	قادر على قهر الشيطان، كما أن الله أعطانا السلطان على جميع الشياطين..*
* وكما انتصر السيد المسيح على كل تجارب الشيطان، أعطى طبيعتنا البشرية  			روح النصرة، وأصبح يقودنا من موكب نصرته.  ليكن الرب مباركاً في  	تجاربنا، كما في عبادتنا.*


*علي فكره التصميم خلصان من فتره بس عندي مشكله في النت 
*
*صلولي كتير 
*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...





> والتجارب تدل على أن الشيطان لا ييأس..


 
يارب نتعلم من الشيطان اننا منيأس وزى ماهو مش هيزهىء من الحرب احنا كمان مش هنزىء من الدفاع وطلب معونة ربنا الى هو بنفسه مر بكل ده عشن يقولنا انا معاكو وحاسس بيكو

تصميم رااائع يا اسد التصاميم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




جيلان قال:


> يارب نتعلم من الشيطان اننا منيأس وزى ماهو مش هيزهىء من الحرب احنا كمان مش هنزىء من الدفاع وطلب معونة ربنا الى هو بنفسه مر بكل ده عشن يقولنا انا معاكو وحاسس بيكو
> 
> تصميم رااائع يا اسد التصاميم



يا رب يا جيلان 
وميرسي علي اللقب الجميل 
وبما انك حاطه نفس توقيعي كوكي 
يبقي اقبلي الهديه الصغيره دي 




وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​


----------



## جيلان (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا رب يا جيلان
> وميرسي علي اللقب الجميل
> وبما انك حاطه نفس توقيعي كوكي
> يبقي اقبلي الهديه الصغيره دي
> ...




ميرسى يا ذووق


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

جميل جداا
والتصميم روووعة
مرسي ليك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




جيلان قال:


> ميرسى يا ذووق​​​




العفش يا عسل 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> جميل جداا
> والتصميم روووعة
> مرسي ليك
> وربنا يباركك​


_الاجميل مرورك عراقيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

تأملات في الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الكبير - الابن الشاطر​ 





​ 

الصوم هو استمرار لفعل التوبة، والتوبة تعنى القيام المستمر و الارتماء في حضن الآب... حيث نكتشف قلب الله غير المحدود في المحبة، لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة لنا هذا الأسبوععن الابن الضال... حيث أقوم وأرجع إلى أبي. نحن نتذمر على الله ونعتب ونقول ربنا تركنا والحقيقة نحن الذين نذهب إلى كورة الخنازير وعندما نرجع نكتشف حقيقة أبدية: إن محبة الله لا يمكن أن ت نقص، بل على العكس يزداد تعمقنا في اكتشافها. 
ما أجمل حضن الآب، ما أجمل قبلاته، وعدم تأففه من قذراتي... هذه أجمل مشجع لي طول رحلتي وأثناء سقوطي... من أجل ذلك أسير بخطوات قوية في التوبة لأن أبي ينتظرني وقبلاته تشجعني، ودمه يطهرني والحلة الأولى تنتظرني... 
والقصد من التوبة هو التعمق في اكتشاف أبعاد حب الله و اتساع قلبه . فأنا بذرت أمواله التي أعطاني إياها من مواهب وعلم وصحة ومال... الخ و أسرفتها في العالم... كيف سيقابلني أبي، إنه يركض ويقع على عنقي و يقبلني... ما هذا الحب!!! ​ 





​ 

مثل الإبن الضال (الابن الشاطر) للفنان جوستاف دوريه​


والقصد من التوبة هو اكتشاف غنى بيت الآب ، غنى الكنيسة. فيها الحلة الأولى (المعمودية)، فيها الخاتم علامة الشركة الدائمة مع الآب، وفيها العجل المسمن- هذه وليمة الألف سنة (جسد الرب ودمه الدائم على المذبح). 
ومن أجمل مميزات التوبة الفرح ... وهذا الفرح أكبر مشجع في الرحلة... فرح أولاد الله التائبين بأبيهم حول المائدة السماوية (المذبح) فرح لا ينطق به ومجيد. إنها طبيعة الكنيسة التائبة. التي تعيش دائماً في الفرح الدائم، والفرح بالمسيح هو زاد الكنيسة في رحلة صومها وجهادها المقدس. ​ 




​ 
ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بقصة رجوع الابن الضال: 
وقصة الابن الضال لها ثلاثة أركان: ​الأول : حنان الآب- و إشعياء يشير إليه بوضوح. 
الثاني : خطايا الابن- وقد تحدث عنها إشعياء. 
الثالث : توبة الابن- وسفر إشعياء هو سفر التوبة. ​1- أبوة الله لنا: 

يبدأ حديث إشعياء في أول أيام الأسبوع عن هذه الأبوة: "هاأنذا والأولاد الذين أعطيتهم الآب " (إش 8: 18). 
فقصة الابن الضال هي بالأكثر تكشف عن قلب الآب المحب وشوقه لرجوع ابنه، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو 15: 20). 
2- الخطية: ​ 
"وإذا قالوا اطلبوا إلى أصحاب التوابع العرافين.. ." ( إش 8: 19). 
"فيعبرون فيها مضايقين وجائعين. ويكون حينما يجوعون أنهم يحنقون... وينظرون إلى الأرض وإذا شدة ظلمة قتام الضيق وإلى الظلام هم مطرودون" (إش 8: 21، 22) "الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت الشعب السالك في الظلمة" (إش 21، 22). 
أليست هذه هي تصرفات الابن الضال: 
بدل أن يسأل أباه سأل أصدقاءه الأشرار الذين قادوه للعرافين... كأن ليس له أب أو إله. 
الأرض التي ذهب إليها يقول عنها إشعياء أنها أرض ضيقة وجوع وظلام ويعيشون فيها غرباء (مطرودين)، وهذه نفس أوصاف ربنا عن أنها كانت أرض الخنازير، وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه منها وهو في حالة جوع. 
هذه هي ثمار الخطية وصفها لنا إشعياء النبي في أسبوع الابن الضال. 
3- التوبة: ​ 
1- التوبة هي رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له: ​ 
فيقول النبي: "صرَّ الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي" (إش 8: 16). فاشعياء يكشف لنا أن التوبة هي تلمذة لوصايا ربنا يسوع وهي في ذات الوقت شهادة (صر الشهادة). 
فالشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه، والعصر الذي تعيش فيه الكنيسة اليوم يتوقف على قوة التوبة فيها. فكنيسة ليس فيها توبة مستمرة هي كنيسة جامدة، أما كنيسة تعيش أفرادها حياة التوبة فتكون شاهد لعمل المسيح وتجذب إليها ا لآخرين. 
2- والتوبة هي "مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة": ​ 
فيقول إشعياء: "قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم". (إش 8: 13). 
فكثيرون هذه الأيام يتحدثون عن التوبة بمنتهى البساطة إن التوبة هي دموع و تسمير مخافة الله في القلب كقول داود النبي: "سمر خوفك في لحمى" (مز 118). والقداسة هي ثمرة مخافة الرب، أما الاستهتار في التوبة وتسهيلها يؤدى إلى عدم المخافة وسرعة العودة للسقوط. 
3- والتوبة هي السير في نور السيد المسيح: ​ 
"الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا ً عظيما ً . الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور" (إش 9: 2). 
هل يوجد تعبير للتوبة أجمل من تعبير إشعياء، أي أنها الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ومن الموت للحياة. 
"لأن ابني هذا كان ميتا ً فعاش وكان ضالاً (في الظلام) فوجد (في النور)" (لو 15: 24)... 
4- والتوبة فرح: ​ 
"عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة" (إش 9: 3). فدموع التوبة دموع مفرحة، وتعب الرجوع لحضن الآب ينتهي بفرح الأحضان والقبلات وذبح العجل المسمن، وقد قال الآب: "ينبغي أن نفرح" (لو 15: 23). "إنه فرح الملائكة" (لو 15: 7، 10)، " وفرح الجيران" (لو 15: 6)، وفرح الآب نفسه وفرح الابن (لو 15: 23- 25)، إن أفراح التوبة هي ثمرة الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة- لذلك كنيسة بلا توبة في حياة أفرادها هي كنيسة بلا فرح، والعكس صحيح لأنه ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس في الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها- فهيا بنا يا إخوتي في فترة الصوم نفرح الآب والسماء والملائكة والقديسين والكنيسة، و نفرح نحن بفرحهم. 
5- و الذين يلجئون لغير الله فليس لهم فخر (إش 8: 19): ​ 
الذين لم يرجعوا عن الطلب إلى أصحاب التوابع والعرافين... وأي شيء آخر غير الله- أي لم يتوبوا- فليس لهم فجر ولا حياة في النور مع السيد المسيح.
6 - أخيرا ... مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.​ 
ليست التوبة فقط هي البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هي أيضاf ً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح. وهذا أروع ما كتب عنه إشعياء في نهاية نبرات يوم الاثنين: 
" ويولد لنا ولد ونعطى ا بنا ً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيب ا مشيرا ً إلها ً قديرا ً أبا ً أبديا ً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية" (إش 9: 6). 
هذه الآية هي ختام لنبوة يوم الاثنين، حيث يبدأ أسبوع التوبة (الابن الضال) الذي هو صفة الصوم كله. وليتك تتأمل الربط العجيب بين الحديث عن الابن الضال ونبوات هذا اليوم... 
التي تنتهي بالقول: "والسلام لا نهاية له لأنه ولد لنا ولد و أعطينا ا بنا ً هو ملك السلام". 





يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء: ​ 
نبوات هذين اليومين تتحدث عن معوقات التوبة وهي: 
1 - البر الذاتي والكبرياء: ​ 
إحساس الإنسان إ نه غير محتاج للتوبة لأنه بار في عيني نفسه فيقول: " لأنه قال بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم" (إش 10: 13) . 
ولعل هذا هو إحساس الابن الضال عند خروجه من بيت أبيه "أنه فهيم" وحكيم في عيني نفسه، وأنه سيصنع أمورا ً عظيمة بالأموال التي أخذها من أبيه، ويقول: "بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم". 
اسمع ماذا يرد عليه الله الآب في نفس نبوة يوم الثلاثاء: "هل يفتخر الفأس على القاطع بها أو يتكبر المنشار على مردده...!" (إش 10: 15). 
2- قسوة القلب: ​ 
من كثرة ارتباكات، وانشغالات، وشهوات، وماديات هذا العالم يتقسّى القلب فيقول النبي: "والشعب لم يرجع إلى ضاربه ولم يطلب رب الجنود" (إش 9: 13). و يأتي الوقت- من كثرة قسوة القلب- تضيع فرص التوبة ولا يحس الإنسان بمقاصد الآب الذي يريد خلاصنا- "الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين" (رو 8: 32). 
• وهذه القسوة تؤدى حتما ً في النهاية إلى " الفجور ، و التمادي في الشر الذي يحرق صاحبه كالنار" (إش 9: 18). ثم يحول الإنسان "من الحق إلى الباطل والجور، وسلب حق الضعفاء والأرامل والأيتام" (إش 10: 1، 2). 
1- ولكن ما السبب في هذه القسوة؟ ​ 
أولاً : هموم هذا العالم الفاني، وكثرة شهواته وعثراته وأخطرها الثعالب الصغيرة "خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة الكروم" (نش 2: 15). وهذه الثعالب الصغيرة هي الخطية في بدايتها التي تبدأ صغيرة، نهملها ونستهتر بها تكبر وتقسي القلب، وحينئذ يصعب التخلص منها. ويكون ذلك سببه التهاون وعدم محاسبة النفس باستمرار. 
ثانياً: يقول النبي إن: "مرشدو هذا الشعب مضلين" (إش 9: 16). والمرشد في حياة الإنسان هو البيت الأول (الأب والأم)، خادم مدارس الأحد، الكاهن والمعلم... فقلة التوجيه والتعليم والتوبيخ تولد هذه القساوة. 
ب- وكيف الرجوع إلى الله؟ ​ 
الحل الوحيد هو الرجوع لكلمة الله "إلى الشريعة إلى الشهادة إن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فج ر " (إش 8: 30). 
" فكلمة الله تعلم الجهال"، وكلمة الله تنقى القلب "أنتم أنقياء من أجل الكلام الذي كلمتكم به" (يو 15: 3 ). 
وكلمة الله تلين القلب وتذيب قساوته وتعلم الاتضاع والمسكنة والتوبة والبحث عن خلاص النفس. 





يومي الخميس والجمعة: ​ 
أما نبوات الخميس والجمعة فتتحدث بدقة عن موضوع رجوع الابن الضال لأبيه: 
• يتحدث في (الإصحاح 11) عن الحياة الجديدة مع المسيح، حياة الابن الضال بعدما عاد إلى أبيه- وهذا ما تسميه الكنيسة بالمُلك الألفي "فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة" (رؤ 20: 4). حيث يعيش المؤمنون مع المسيح لا مُلكا ً أرضيا ً زمنيا ً بل يعيشون مُلكا ً روحيا ً معه. ويحل عليه- على السيد المسيح كممثل لنا وكتائبين- روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، وروح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب، ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب... ويكون البر منطقه متينة والأمانة منطقة حقويه" (إش 11: 2- 5) 
• وتتميز الحياة مع السيد المسيح بالسلام الكامل: ​ 
أ- "فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف" (إش 11: 6). "ها أنا أرسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب" (لو 10: 3). 
ب- "ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل ويمد الفطيم يده على صخر الأفعوان" (إش 11: 8). "كونوا حكماء كالحيات، وبسطاء كالأطفال " (عن مجلة مرقس). 
• "والأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب" (إش 11: 9). فالابن الضال لم يعرف محبة أبيه ولم يدرك مصلحته إلاَّ بعد التوبة. 
• "ويكون أصل يسى راية للشعوب إياه تطلب الأمم" (إش 11: 10 ). فالكنيسة التائبة تخرج منها رائحة المسيح التي تكون راية للشعوب ومنارة، فيطلبون الرب من أمم غريبة. 
• ومن أروع ما يشير به إشعياء إلى أن التوبة هي دعوة اقتناء الله لأولاده: 
أ- "ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن السيد يعيد يده ثانية ليقتنى بقية شعبه... من كل مكان" (إش 11: 11). 
ب- "ويجمع منفي إسرائيل (إسرائيل ابنه البكر)، و يضم مشتت يهوذا" (إش 11: 12). فالابن الضال ابن مشتت. 
• والنفس التائبة نفس فرحة مسبحة للرب . 
وهذا ما سجله إشعياء في نبوة هذا اليوم: 
"ويقول: أحمدك يارب لأنه إذا غضبت علىَّ ارتد غضبك فتعزيني (تعزية التوبة)" (إش 12: 1). 
فواضح أن غضب الله كان من أجل رجوع النفس وتوبيخها، ومن هنا كان غضب الرب هو سبب التعزية. 
لذلك (فالإصحاح 12) يتحدث عن غضب الرب اللازم للتأديب والتوبة "هوذا يوم الرب قادم قاسياً بسخط وحمو غضب ليجعل الأرض خرابا ً ويبيد منها خطاتها" (إش 13: 9) فالتوبة تحمينا من غضب الله. 
• والتوبة تملأ القلب بالاطمئنان وتملأه بالترنيموالتسبيح "هذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب لأن يا ه يهوه قوتي و تسبحتي وقد صار لي خلاصا ً " (إش 12: 2).​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




KOKOMAN قال:


> تأملات في الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الكبير - الابن الشاطر​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:t4::t4:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد السامريه " ( متجدد)*

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]
*  تأملات في الأسبوع الرابع      من الصوم الكبير - السامرية*


*تقابل في الطريق **وجهاً لوجه بين النفس       البشرية المراوغة (السامرية) وبين رب المجد يسوع. النفس       البشرية تبحث عن السعادة وتخيلت أن تجدها في الإكثار من شهوات       العالم... حتى إلى خمسة أزواج. اللقاء مع يسوع سجل حقيقة هامة "إن       النفس البشرية التي تعيش في شهوات العالم ليست شبعانة ولكنها عطشانة ".       *
*الموجهة مع الله لابد أن تكون  بالاعتراف. اعتراف المرأة أعطاها بركة الحصول على الماء الحي       الاعتراف يفضح مراوغة النفس السامرية. الاعتراف يكشفه للنفس قذارتها في ضوء       الروح القدس. *





ة​ *وبعد الاعتراف الارتواء .       لابد في * * الصوم** أن نرتوي من تيار الماء الحي. التأمل في كلمة الله ينبوع ماء       حي متدفق...! الصلاة ينبوع متدفق، محبة المسيح ينبوع... لتشرب وتفيض وتجرى       من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حية. *
*وبعد الاعتراف و الارتواء السجود بالروح       والحق. والكنيسة في رحلة الصوم تكثر من السجود. والسجود يحمل الانسكاب       والخضوع لملكية المسيح فلنسجد كثيراً في فترة الصوم. * 
*وبعد السجود الكرازة ...       فالسامرية كارزة لحساب المسيح. ونحن كذلك يجب أن نتحول لكارزين للقاؤنا مع       الرب  **يسوع** وسجودنا أمامه. السائرون في رحلة الصوم هم كارزون صامتون بعبادتهم       و اتضاعهم و انسحاقهم... * 
*يقع هذا الأسبوع بين أحد الابن الضال       وأحد السامرية. * 
*•        في وسط هذا الأسبوع يشمخ الصليب، راية رحلة الصوم المقدس، يبرزه النبي       إشعياء كشرط أساسي للسائرين في الطريق كقول ربنا يسوع: "مَن أراد أن       يكون لي تلميذا ً فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" (لو 14: 27). * 
*وقبل أن يتحدث النبي عن ذبيحة          الصليب،       يعلن في نبوات يوم الاثنين من هم المستحقون       لبركات الصليب في آيات بسيطة: "وترعى أبكار المساكين و يربض       البائسون بالأمان" (إش 30:14). * 
*"إن       الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه " (إش       14: 32). * 
*ألم تكن هذه هي الوصية الأولى في موعظة       الجبل - بداية رحلة الصوم بعد العماد والتجربة "طوبى       للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السموات" (مت 5: 3). أما المتكبرون فكيف       يقبلون بركات الصليب فهو "لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة" (1 كو       1: 24)، "إذا كان العالم في حكمة * * الله** لم يخلص الله العالم بالحكمة بل       بجهالة الكرازة" (1 كو 1: 21). * 
*والعجب الشديد أن هذه النبوة عينها تقال       في ختام نبوات هذا الأسبوع. * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

*​​* وليمة الصليب  *

*(إش 25- 26: 1- 8)       : * 
* 1 - يصنع الرب لجميع       الشعوب في هذا الجبل  *

*"       وليمة سمائن وليمة خمر على دردى سمائن ممخة دردى       مصفي" (إش 25: 6). * 
*•        فالدعوة هي لجميع الشعوب- للابن الضال، و للمرأة السامرية الغريبة       الجنس. فهي وليمة لجميع الشعوب. * 
*•        وفي هذا الجبل : جبل صهيون، جبل الجلجثة، **  الكنيسة**       الجبل الدسم. * 
*•        وليمة سمائن (إنها ذبيحة العجل المسمن للابن الضال، وهى أيضا ً بالنسبة لنا       جسد ربنا) لأن معها دم المسيح (وليمة          خمر). * 
* 2 - ويفنى في هذا       الجبل وجه النقاب الذي على كل الشعوب  *

*والغطاء المغطى به على كل الأمم (إش 25:       7). لقد كان هناك غطاء كثيف على وجه الأمم أمام معرفة الله، حجاب من الطقوس       والعداوة مع اليهود والتعصب... كل ذلك يبدو واضحا ً مع المرأة السامرية والجدل       العنيف الذي دار بينها وبين السيد المسيح لقبول الإيمان، وكأن إشعياء بإصبعه       يشير إلى هذه المرأة. التي تعتبر بحق أول الداخلين من الأمم إلى الإيمان.       وبذلك رفع وجه النقاب عن الأمم. * 
* 3- ويبتلع الموت       إلى الأبد:  *

*نعم بالصليب داس الرب الموت بالموت،       ووهبنا الحياة الأبدية هذه البشارة المفرحة وجهت إلى الابن الضال "لأني       ا بني هذا كان ميت ً ا فعاش"، ووجهت إلى المرأة السامرية فيقول الرب:       "مَن يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذي       أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" * *         (يو       4: 14). * 
*هذه النبوة هي بعينها نبوة يوم الخميس       حين يقول النبي: "و يمحي عهدكم مع الموت ولا يثبت ميثاقكم مع       الهاوية" (إش 28: 18). * 
* 4 - ويمسح الرب       الدموع وينزع عار شعبه:  *

*لقد نزع الرب عار الابن الضال ومسح دموع       توبته، ونزع العار عن السامرية الأممية وأن ق ذها من حياة الرذيلة... ما       أجمل هذه التعزيات وسط الصوم، إنه على طريق الرحلة يمسح الرب دموع الصائمين       والتائبين، و ينزع عنا عار الخطية. * 
* 5-          في ذلك اليوم يغنى بهذه الأغنية... *



​
*"يجعل       الخلاص أسوارا ً و مترسة" (إش 26: 1- 2).*
*"مَن       آمن بي تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حي ينبع إلى حياة أبدية". إن كلمات       السيد هنا هي أكبر تعزية... إن الصوم قد تحول إلى       أغنية، أغنية فرح وخلاص ثم من بركات الصوم أن أصبح الخلاص أسوارا ً و مترسة       الآن تعيش السامرية في حصون الخلاص، و يعيش الابن التائب داخل أسوار أحضان       أبيه... الآن ليس للشيطان سلطان على المحتمين في ظل الصليب في رحلة الصوم       المقدس المتهللين بالصوم. * 
* 6- يوم الصليب يوم       نقمة          للشيطان:           *

*و دينونة الأشرار (إش 26: 20، 21 ، 27:       1- 9). * 
*أ- "ادخل مخدعك و أغلق بابك خلفك       اختبئ نحو لحيظة حتى يغرب الغضب لأن هوذا الرب... ليعاقب إثم سكان       الأرض". * 
*فعلى المؤمنين الاختباء بين ذراعي الرب       إلى لحيظة حتى ينتقم الرب بقوة صليبه من شر العالم و دينونتهم، أما أولاد       الله المختبئون في مخادعهم مع المسيح فإلى لحيظة حتى يتم الانتقام. وأولاد       الله يعيشون في سلام المسيح في وسط أخطار العالم و اضطهاداته وذلك إلى لحيظة       لأن أيامنا على الأرض لا تقارن بالأبدية. * 
*ب- وفي يوم الصليب "يعاقب الرب       بسيفه العظيم الشديد (الصليب) *     [FONT=&quot] لوياثان[/FONT]* الحية الهاربة... ويقتل التنين الذي       في البحر" (إش 27: 1). * 
*فيوم الصليب يوم كسر شوكة الشيطان الذي       أغوى الابن الضال و السامرية و يحارب أولاد الله، ولكن ليس له سلطان عليهم       ماداموا مختبئين بين أحضانه الأبوية إلى لحيظة. * 
* 7 - يوم الصليب       يوم غفران :  *

*و يوم تسبيح وأغنية (إش 27: 2، 9). * 
*فالرب يكفر **عن إثم أشر الأشرار التائبين كالسامرية       والابن الضال "لذلك بهذا يكفر إثم يعقوب" (إش 27: 9). و يصبح هذا       اليوم- يوم رجوع الابن لأبيه، و السامرية ليسوع، هو من بركات الصليب- يوم أغنية       وتسبيح - وهكذا أراد إشعياء النبي أن يفرح قلب النفوس       التائبة السائرة في رحلة الصوم المقدس واضعا ً الصليب أمامها كمصدر للغفران       ومصدر للتسبيح والفرح... " فياليت ظل الصليب لا يفارق حياتنا طول رحلة          الصوم المقدس.*
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​* أخيرا ... نبوة يوم الجمعة (إش 29: 13- 22)  *

*أولاً **: إن أخطر ما يهدد الإنسان في رحلة       الصوم المقدس أن يكون الاقتراب إلى الرب ليس عن طريق الصليب بل: * 
*1-       بالشفتين لا بالقلب (إش 29: 13). * 
*2-       أن يكون السير مع الله بالرياء، وعدم الاعتراف بالضعف " فكتموا رأيهم       في قلبهم عن الرب" (إش 29: 15). وتكون أعمالهم أعمال ظلمة رغم أنهم       يسيرون مع الكنيسة في رحلة الصوم: إنه صوم بالشفتين لا بالقلب. * 
*ثانياً **: ختام النبوة في هذا الأسبوع هو: أن كل       بركات الصليب والصوم المقدس هي للبائسين والمساكين بالروح "و يزداد       البائسون فرحا ً بالرب ويهتف مساكين الناس بقدوس إسرائيل" (إش 29: 19).       * 
*وهذه الآية عينها هي أول وصية في       الموعظة على الجبل للراغبين وتبعية السيد المسيح وحمل الصليب. * 
*وهي عينها أول نصيحة يقدمها لنا النبي يوم الاثنين في هذا الأسبوع       للراغبين في مرافقة الصليب في رحلة الصوم الأربعيني. إن المساكين بالروح هم       الذين سينالون بركات هذا الصوم المقدس "وترعى أبكار المساكين و يربض       البائسون بالأمان... إن الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه" (إش 14:       30، 33 ).*
​[/FONT]


----------



## yousteka (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد السامريه " ( متجدد)*

جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا صديقي بجد
وتستاهل احلى تقييم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد السامريه " ( متجدد)*




yousteka قال:


> جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا صديقي بجد
> وتستاهل احلى تقييم​



شانكس يا صديقي
وشانكسين عالتقيم :new6:
ربنا يفرحك يا قمرايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد السامريه " ( متجدد)*

mana_mana
ميرسي يا قمر عالتقيم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## vetaa (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*

*الله ينووووووووور
عوده جميله جدا 
وف انتظار باقى الاسابيع
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " تصميم لكل اسبوع " ( متجدد)*




vetaa قال:


> *الله ينووووووووور
> عوده جميله جدا
> وف انتظار باقى الاسابيع
> *



ان شاء الله 
لو ليا عمر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد المخلع" ( متجدد)*





*  تاملات عن الاسبوع الخامس اسبوع المخلع 
*


*تحذير من اليأس * * في الطريق . لا يأس ولا فشل بعد في المسيح...       فالمخلع قام وحمل سريره بعد 38 سنة مرضاً، بعد 38 سنة شللاً، 38 سنة خطية،       38 سنة ضائعة. * 
*         إن ربنا يسوع لا يحسب السنين بل عندما       نعرفه يجدد مثل النسر شبابناً. نحن نقول احسبنا مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية       عشر. إن الحياة في المسيح هي جديدة كل يوم. *
*         والمشاكل الخطيرة وا**لضيقات تسبب لنا في       المسيح انطلاقة جبارة. إن الأنبا بولس البسيط ابتدأ بعد 60 سنة- بعد خناقة       مع زوجته الشابة الخائنة. وذهب إلى          القديس أنطونيوس الكبير، ووصل إلى درجته       العالية في * * الصوم** والصلاة... بعد 65 سنة! *


​ *ليس في المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس، بل أمل       متجدد... هذا هو دستور سيرنا في رحلة الصوم، أمل وحياة جديدة في المسيح،       وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس... وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر... إنها رحلة لا تعرف       التوقف أبداً. * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

*​​* بيت       حسدا والمعمودية*

*إنجيل الأحد       الخامس يتحدث عن          بيت حسدا التي ترمز للمعمودية (يو 5). فنحن جمهور المسيحيين       كنا بجوارها مرضى وعرج وعمى... مرضى بكل مرض روحي. والملاك الذي يحرك الماء       هو إشارة          للروح القدس الذي يحل على         ماء المعمودية. *
*هذا هو نصيبنا في المسيح إن الذين نالوا       المعمودية لهم رجاء في الآب لا ينتهي حتى       ولو كان لهم 38 سنة في المرض. * 
*إن تدريب هذا الأسبوع **هو الرجاء و عدم اليأس، فالمعمودية       أعطتنا نعمة البنوة – و البنين لا يخيب رجاهم في محبة الآب. *
*يبدأ هذا الأسبوع       بأحد السامرية (أحد النصف)، و ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بأحد المخلع. *
*ويقسم المفسرون سفر إشعياء إلى قسمين:       الأول ينتهي بالإصحاح 39 بهزيمة سنحاريب ملك الآشوريين. والثاني من الإصحاح       40 إلى آخر السفر (إش 66) وهو قسم مملوء بالتعزيات للسائرين في الطريق مع       لله، ومملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح من ميلاده وصلبه وقيامته وعن يوم       الخمسين وميلاد **  الكنيسة** الجديدة. * 
*ولقد ألهم الروح القدس آباء الكنيسة أن       تبدأ          قراءات هذا الأسبوع من يوم الثلاثاء بعد أحد النصف من أول الإصحاح و       ينتهي         سفر إشعياء (الإصحاح 66) يوم جمعة ختام الصوم. *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

*​​* قراءات يوم الاثنين:  *

*تقرأ الكنيسة عن       حرب الآشوريين وهزيمتهم (إش 37: 32) وهي تشجيع للمجاهدين في طريق الصوم أن       عدوهم الروحي مهما كان جبروته ومهما كانت تعييراته وحربه النفسية إلاَّ أن       إشعياء يؤكد لحزقيا الملك أن لا يخف وأن الهزيمة أكيدة لجيش إبليس (سنحاريب)       الذي قتل منه 185 ألف جندي مرة واحدة ونجا جيش الله. هذه هي تعزية الله لنا       في منتصف رحلة الصوم مع إشعياء النبي. *
*وتقرأ الكنيسة في نفس اليوم من إشعياء       (38: 1- 6). عن شفاء حزقيا الملك وزيادة عمره 15 سنة. وهذا بلا شك إشارة إلى       المخلع الذي سينتهي الأسبوع به، أن **يسوع** وهبه عمر ا       جديدا ً وقال له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أشر. * 
*وما هي خطية حزقيا الملك **؟ إن حزقيا الملك بعد انتصاراته على       سنحاريب، جاء إليه الملوك ليهنئوه... فجاء إليه ملك بابل فكشف حزقيا الملك       أسراره الداخلية للعدو. *
*إن جهادنا الروحي في الصوم الأربعيني       ينبغي أن يكون في الخفاء ، كما أوصانا ربنا في       الأسبوع الأول عن الصدقة والصلاة والصوم... كلها في الخفاء وكما علمنا       إشعياء في الإصحاح الرابع أن لكل مجد غطاء (إش 4: 5). وأخيرا ً بكى حزقيا.       فشفاه * * الله** وكأنه يقول له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أش ر كما قال للمخلع. * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​* الله بذاته سائر معنا في الرحلة: (نبوات الثلاثاء- الجمعة)*

*وهي تبدأ من       إشعياء 40 إلى إشعياء 43. *
*الثلاثاء **: 40: 1- 8، الأربعاء :       41: 4- 14، الخميس : 42: 5- 16، والجمعة :       43: 1-9. *
*وكلها تدور حول تعزيات الله وتأكيد ه       لنا أنه بذاته سائر معنا في الطريق، وأنه يبارك جهادنا، وأنه       الراعي الصالح لقطيع الصائمين في الرحلة، أنه سيجعلنا بركة للآخرين السالكين       في الظلمة، وأنه سيسير معنا إلى نهاية الرحلة حتى في وسط النار لكي لا       تؤذينا. *
*وأترك لك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تتأمل       بمهل في كل هذه الأمور فهي كلها مواعيد أكيدة أعطاها لك إلهك السائر معك في       رحلة الكنيسة كلها في هذا الصوم. إنك لو تأملت في هذه التعزيات وثبتها في       قلبك أو كما يقول الله لك في إشعياء "فمكنه بمسامير حتى لا       يتقلقل". فبكل تأكيد ستصل إلى نهاية الرحلة مع الله الذي سيجتاز بك       النار وغمر المياه. وإليك القليل من هذه الآيات: * 
*•        " نادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل إن إثمها قد عفي عنه "       (40: 1)، هذه أجمل تعزية للصائم في الرحلة وهي أن الرب يكمل جهاد. ويعفي عنه       إثمه**. *
*•  الله هو       راعى الرحلة : "كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان       وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات" (40: 11)... هذا هو إلهنا الذي حمل الخروف       الضال على منكبيه، وهو الذي حضن الابن       الضال ، وهو الذي يقودنا في موكب معرفته ونصرته عالما ً       بضعفنا أننا في مستوى الرضعان اللائي يعطلن المرضعات عن السير فيحمل الرضعان       على كتفه ليعطى الفرصة للمرضعات للسير في الرحلة... إنها رحلة ما أجملها في       رعاية الذي بذل نفسه عن الخراف. * 
*•        الثبات في السير في الطريق : إشعياء يؤكد أن الله       يثبت سيرنا. لا يكفيه اللحام على السندان بل       يُمكنَّه بالمسامير حتى لا يتقلقل (41: 7). ربنا أوصانا أن       نثبت فيه قائلاً: "أثبتوا فيَّ". هل رأيت تعبيرا ً أجمل من ذلك الذي       ذكره إشعياء عن اللحام والتثبيت بالمسامير...       ما أحوج السائر في الطريق أن لا ينظر للوراء ولا يهتم بأباطيل العالم       المعطلة ولا يضطرب من تجربة العدو، ولا يخاف من الغد. بل يتأكد أنه ثابت       بمسامير في الطريق ويقول مع المرتل: "توسع خطواتي فلم تتقلقل       عقباي" (مز 18: 36). ما أجمل أن يثبت المخلع في المسيح ولا يعود       يخطئ لئلا يكون له أشر. * 
*•        الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة : هذا إيمان       الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا أربعين يوما ً       وأربعين ليلة، هو رئيس إيماننا ومكمله الذي يضيف صومه على صومنا فيجعله       كاملاً مع أن صومنا ناقصا ً دائما ً.*
*"لا       تخف لأني معك لا تتلفت لأني إلهك". * 
*"قد       أيدتك وأعنتك بيمين برى" (إش 41: 10). * 
*"لأني       أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك" (41: 13)... * 
*لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك أنت لي.       إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في       النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك لأني أنا الرب إلهك مخلصك" (43: 1-       3). * 
*•        "وأجعلك... نور للأمم ... وتخرج من بيت       السجن الجالسين في الظلمة" (42: 6، 7). * 
*"وأسير       العمى في طريق لم يعرفوها في مسالك لم يدروها أمشيهم". * 
*"أجعل       الظلمة أمامهم نورا ً والموجات مستقيمة" (42: 16). * 
*هذه النبوات تشير للسيد المسيح رب       المجد، وهي تشير إلى حال الكنيسة أو النفس التائبة المجاهدة في طريق الصوم.       إنها تصير ونورا للعالم في وسط الظلمة وتجذب الآخرين للسير في طريق النور. *

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*

تحفه يا عيااااااااااااااد

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




روزي86 قال:


> تحفه يا عيااااااااااااااد
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا



ميرسي يا قمر 
وشانكس علي التقيم 
كده يبقي معاكي ميرسي وشانكس 
اي خدمه 
ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*

ههههههههههههه يا كرمك يا كرمك

تشكر يا زوووووووووووووق ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد المخلع" ( متجدد)*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *  تاملات عن الاسبوع الخامس اسبوع المخلع
> *
> 
> 
> ...





الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ​* الله بذاته سائر معنا في الرحلة: (نبوات الثلاثاء- الجمعة)*
> 
> *وهي تبدأ من       إشعياء 40 إلى إشعياء 43. *
> *الثلاثاء **: 40: 1- 8، الأربعاء :       41: 4- 14، الخميس : 42: 5- 16، والجمعة :       43: 1-9. *
> ...




*رااااااااااائع جدا تسلم ايدك يا معلم
*​[/FONT]


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*

جمممممممممميل جداااااااا ايها الأسد

شكرا جزيلاً للدعوة 

الموضوع رائع


----------



## vetaa (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*

*كالعااااااااااده فعلا
بجد جامد جداا جدا

بركه الايام دى تبقى معانا دايما
ومنتحرمش من تصميماتك الجميله دى
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*

*اكثثثثثثثر من رائع بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*



> *ما أجمل أن يثبت المخلع في المسيح ولا يعود       يخطئ لئلا يكون له أشر.  *
> * •        الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة : هذا إيمان       الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا أربعين يوما ً       وأربعين ليلة، هو رئيس إيماننا ومكمله الذي يضيف صومه على صومنا فيجعله       كاملاً مع أن صومنا ناقصا ً دائما ً.*


*أميـــــــــن
جميييييييل ياعياد ومبدع فى التصميم كعادتك 
ربنا يدينا ان احنا نعيش بركة الايام دى 
ويشفينا من خطايانا زى ما شفى المفلوج *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا كرمك يا كرمك
> 
> تشكر يا زوووووووووووووق ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
العفش يا خاله نصه 
علشان تعرفي بس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير " احد المخلع" ( متجدد)*




marcelino قال:


> *رااااااااااائع جدا تسلم ايدك يا معلم
> *​



تعيش يا معلمي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




كليمو قال:


> جمممممممممميل جداااااااا ايها الأسد
> 
> شكرا جزيلاً للدعوة
> 
> الموضوع رائع



ميرسي كليمو 
نورت الموضع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




vetaa قال:


> *كالعااااااااااده فعلا
> بجد جامد جداا جدا
> 
> بركه الايام دى تبقى معانا دايما
> ...



ربنا يخليكي يا فيتو 
وربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




mana_mana قال:


> *اكثثثثثثثر من رائع بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



الاروع مرورك مانا 
الا بالحق مانا دا المؤنث بتاع مان  ههههههههههه
"مزحه عابره "
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل  
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *أميـــــــــن
> جميييييييل ياعياد ومبدع فى التصميم كعادتك
> ربنا يدينا ان احنا نعيش بركة الايام دى
> ويشفينا من خطايانا زى ما شفى المفلوج *​



امين يا رب 
ميرسي يا قمر علي الكلام الجامد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع الخامس " ( متجدد)*





*  تأملات في الأسبوع السادس  	من الصوم الكبير - التناصير*


*رؤية الله هو هدف       الرحلة (المولود أعمى). هذا الأعمى كان محروماً من رؤية الأشياء المادية...       وال**آن أصبح له بصيرة يرى بها المسيح الذي انطمست عيون  		الفريسيين عن رؤيته.       في نهاية * * الصوم**- الكنيسة تطالبنا بالرؤيا الروحية لله. الصوم ساعد على تنقية       القلب. * 		وأتقياء القلب يعاينون الله . هذه هي ثمار  		 		*الصوم المقدس،       تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله، وترى إرادته في أحكامه وكل أعماله من حولنا،       وعندئذ نثبت نظرنا في المسيح ونسجد له كما فعل المولود أعمى. * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

*​​ *الأحد الأخير من الصوم هو أحد التناصير       الذي يرمز لها المولود أعمى (يو 9). *
*أ- " كنت أعمى       والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب       السماوي. لقد كنا عميان فأنار بصيرتنا وكشف عن أعيننا فأبصرنا عجائب من       شريعته، وأرانا ما اشتهي الأنبياء أن يروه، وفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم الكتب... * 


​
*ب- والمعمودية تعنى الاغتسال (في       بركة سلوام) لكي نصير أبناء أطهـار، والتوبة هي استمرار للاغتسال لكي نبصر       جيداً، فالتوبة هي استمرار للمعمودية- وهي الوسيلة التي بها نبصر المسيح       جيداً طوال حياتنا. فالتوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب وتجدد       الذهن وتحفظ النفس منسحقة في طاعة الآب، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب       السماوي. *
*هذا الأسبوع ينتهي بأحد التناصير (أحد       المولود أعمى). و ق د كانت الكنيسة الأولى تقوم بعماد الموعوظين يوم أحد       التناصير على اعتبار أن الشخص الذي نال سر العماد هو كالمولود أعمى الذي       أبصر ولسان حاله يقول كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. * 
*وتدور نبوات الاثنين والثلاثاء       والأربعاء من إشعياء حول نقطتين هامتين: * 
*الأولى : أن  		المعمودية **هي وسيلة تفتيح الأعين غفران الخطايا. * 
*والثانية : أن الشهادة **بقوة هي عمل الذي أبصر بعد أن كان أعمى.       * 
*وهذا ما نراه واضحاً في حديث المولود       أعمى مع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشهادته للسيد المسيح بقوة حتى إنتهى الأمر       بطرده من المجمع. * 
*     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​ * يوم الاثنين:  *

*أولاً **: الشهادة : "أنتم       شهودي يقول الرب... أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص" (43: 10، 11).       "أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب وأنتم شهودي... أنا هو ولا       منقذ من يدي أفعل ومن يرد" (43: 12، 13). * 
*فواضح أن الشهادة هي بخلاص الرب الذي       فتح عيني الأعمى. وهذه الشهادة ليست للغرباء (وليس بينكم غريب). ويكرر قوله       أنا أنا الرب وليس غير مخلص، فلا خلاص بدون دم المسيح والفداء. وتكرار كلمة       شهودي تجعل الشهادة عمل ضروري للمسيحي حتى الاستشهاد. * 
*ثانيا : المعمودية **: "لأني جعلت في البرية ماء،       أنهارا ً في القفر لأسقى شعبي مختاري. هذا الشعب جبلته       لنفسي يحدث بتسبحتي" (43: 20). * 
*"أنا       أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها"       (43: 25). * 
* 		أ-  		فالمعمودية : هي ما       يتفجر في البرية. في وسط ظلمة برية العالم جاء السيد المسيح يق و ل:  		* 
* 		"إن       لم تولدوا من الماء والروح لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، المعمودية هي       ولادة روحية ، ولادة من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، ومن البرية       القفرة إلى مياه متفجرة. * 
* 		ب  		- بالمعمودية هي  		بنوة لله       وملكية له وليست للغرباء. بها نصير شعبه وأولاده الذين نعرف       كيف نسبحه "هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يخبر بتسبحتي" (43: 21).  		* 
* 		ج-  		و**المعمودية هي غفران       للخطية "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا       أذكرها"   		(43: 25).  * ​ *     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​ * يوم  		الثلاثاء 		(أش 44 : 1-8) :  *

* أولاً: المعمودية :  *

* 		أ- شعب  		مختار (أولاد الله)       " إ سمع يا يعقوب  		عبدي وإسرائيل الذي       اخترته" (44: 1) * 
* 		ب-  		مياه المعمودية "لأني       أسكب  		ماء على العطشان و سيولا على اليابسة" (44: 3)،       "فينبتون بين العشب مثل  		الصفصاف  		على مجارى المياه "       (44: 4). * 
* 		فالمعمودية هي مياه تروى الكنيسة و       سيولا وسط أرض العالم اليابسة (هي ولادة من فوق والعالم ولادة من أسفل...)       هي اغتسال في  بركه سلوام. إن بركة سلوام هي من  		أقوى       الرموز عن المعمودية، كما أن المولود أعمى هو أقوى الأمثلة       عن الاستنارة الروحية بالمعمودية، لأنه بعد أن تفتحت عيناه أبصر السيد       المسيح وسجد له، أما الكتبة وكهنة الشعب كانت لهم عيون تبصر كل شيء في       العالم إلاَّ الذي جاء ليفديها ويخلصها لأنهم لم يجتازوا سر بركة سلوام.       المعمودية هي نمو للنفوس المؤمنة وسط عشب العالم مثل الصفصاف على مجارى مياه       المعمودية. * ​ * ثانيا: الشهادة:  *

*يكرر مرة أخرى قائلاً: " فأنتم       شهودي هل يوجد إله غيري" (44: 8). * 
*وهنا بعد الحديث عن المعمودية يلزمنا       إشعياء أن نشهد للمسيح أن ليس إله غيره- إشعياء الذي قال هاأنذا فأرسلني       لأشهد لك**. 
*
*أليست هذه هي اختبارات المولود أعمى بعد       أن نال سر الاستنارة الروحية (المعمودية) أن صار شاهدا ً للسيد المسيح! * 
*     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​ * يوم الأربعاء (إش 44: 1-28) :           *

*يتحدث فيها بوضوح عن الكنيسة وبنائها مبتدئا ً       بالمعمودية لاقتناء شعب مفدى لا ينسى من الله ومغفورة       له خطاياه : * 
*"يا       إسرائيل فإنك أنت عبدي... عبد لي أنت...". * 
*"يا       إسرائيل لا تنس منى...". * 
*"قد       محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك...". * 
*"لأن       الرب قد فدى إسرائيل...". * 
*"والقائل       لأورشليم ستعمر ولمدن يهوذا ستبنين وخربها أقيم". * 
*كل هذه النبوات مشجعة للسائر في طريق       الصوم الذي نال سر المعمودية أنه في ملكية الله، لا ينسى منه، ممحوة ذنوبه       مفدى بدمه ستعمر حياته وتبنى من خرابها وبالتالي تعمر الكنيسة كلها. هذه       باختصار قصة الو لا د ة الجديدة، وقصة  		المولود أعمى الذي طرد من الهيكل       فأخذه **يسوع** إليه وأدخله حظيرته (يو 10). * 
*     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​ * نبوات الخميس والجمعة (إش 45: 1-17)           *

*كلها تتحدث عن خلاص الكنيسة، وهو موضوع خطير جدا       ً، لأن الخلاص سوف لا يحدث بأحد من أولاد الكنيسة بل بعدو       الكنيسة الذي سيحول * * الله** قلبه حتى انه سيدعوه: * 
*كورش راعى (إش 44: 28). * 
*و مسيحه كورش (إش 45: 1) * 
*فالكنيسة بالتأكيد هي في رعاية الله       لأنها عروسه، وهو قادر على خلاصها بوسيلة لا تتوقعها أبدا ً - وليس علينا أن       نقترح على الله طريقة الخلاص كما نفكر كثيرا ً بأفكارنا الضيقة، بل علينا       فقط أن نصلى ونصوم ونسلم حياتنا لله ونتوقع خلاص الله بسكوت و بإيمان. * 
*•        أليس هذا هو طريق الخلاص بالإيمان بالمعمودية وفاعلية دم الصليب فيها، لقد       كان الصليب عارا ً فأصبح لنا خلاصا ً .  		وماء المعمودية بعد الصلاة أصبح له       حق الولادة من الله. * 
*•        لقد صدر الخلاص لشعب الله بواسطة  		كورش الراعي المعين من الله والمدعو مسيح       الرب. * 
*•        "وكورش يبنى مدينتي ويطلق سبي لا بثمن ولا بهدية" (إش 45: 13).       وهذا ما حدث لنا أننا نلنا البنوة، وتفتيح الأعين، والاستنارة الروحية بلا       ثمن ولا بهدية بل مجانا ً بدم المسيح بالمعمودية. * 
*•        "وخلاص الرب خلاصا ً أبديا ً ... إلى دهر الدهور" (45: 17). إن       بنوتنا لله بالمعمودية أبدية لا يمكن الرجوع فيها،       لذلك فالمعمودية لا تعاد ل لإنسان الذي يجحد الله ثم يتوب ويرجع كالابن       الضال. إننا نولد من أبوين جسديين نأخذ منهما جسد ترابي لذلك فعمرنا الأرضي       له نهاية، أما الولادة من الله بالمعمودية فهي أبدية إلى دهر الدهور لأنها       ولادة من الله الأزلي الأبدي.  *
*     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*​ * الإله المحتجب:  *

*"حقاً       أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص" (45: 15). فإلهنا العظيم- ضابط       الكل- الإله المخلص- الذي لا ينسي أولاده- مصدر النور وخالق الظلمة- صانع       السلام وخالق الشر- أنا الرب صانع هذه كلها- لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس إلى       مغربها أن ليس غيري أنا الرب وليس آخر (45: 5- 7). هذا الإله العظيم للأسف       محتجب لا يراه إلاَّ أولاده لأنه هو الذي يعلن ذاته لهم "أراكم فتفرح       قلوبكم" (يو 16: 22 ). هو الذي أعلن ذاته للمولود أعمى، وهو الذي لم       يره الكتبة والكهنة والأشرار من اليهود. هو إله محتجب يظن       الأشرار أنهم يقدرون على ال ا ضرار بالكنيسة كما حدث أيام استير، وكما حدث       في  		تاريخنا عشرون قرناً. إنه محتجب ولكنه منظور لأولاده ومخلصهم العجيب       "أبشركم بفرح عظيم... إنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح       الرب" (لو 2: 11).   * _* 
*_​[/FONT]


----------



## vetaa (8 أبريل 2011)

*الله ينوووووووور كالعادة يعنى
ياريت كلنا نفتح عنينا الروحيه بقى ونفوق

شكرا يا فنان
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*جمييييييييييييل جدا*
*تسلم ايديك يا فنان*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2011)

رااااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *الله ينوووووووور كالعادة يعنى
> ياريت كلنا نفتح عنينا الروحيه بقى ونفوق
> 
> شكرا يا فنان
> *


وعليكي يا فتوت 
يا ريت 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييييييل جدا*
> *تسلم ايديك يا فنان*​



الاجمل مرورك يا خالتي :2:
ربنا يفرحك يا رب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> رااااااااااائع جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


ثانكس يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا عياد

ربنا يعوضك يا باشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا عياد
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا باشا



شانكس يا صديقي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وميغسي عالتقيم


----------



## ananas (12 أبريل 2011)

*:new8:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع السابع " ( متجدد)*
















*  تأملات في الأسبوع السابع من الصوم الكبير -      الشعانين*


*الدخول في شركة **الآم **ربنا وقيامته. وهذا هو نهاية الرحلة،       رحلة * * الصوم** توصلنا إلى رحلة جديدة أكثر تركيزاً في **مشاركة          الرب  **يسوع في آلامه وقوة قيامته. هذه الرحلة       تبدأ من أورشليم إلى         الجلجثة.*
*خاتمة**: لقد كان القصد الإلهي من تجسد ربنا أن يغير طبيعتي ويشاركني طبيعته       الإلهية فأعمل أعماله: تواضعه - محبته - تسامحه - غفرانه - بذله... حتى أصير مثل       المسيح تماماً، وهذا هو موضوع جهاد الكنيسة طول الصوم. الكنيسة تكلمنا       دائماً عن المحبة، وعدم الإدانة، والتسامح، والصوم والصلاة، وقبول التجربة بقلب       مفتوح لله، وتكلمنا عن المياه الحية التي تشبع النفس... حتى نصل في النهاية       إلى رؤية * * الله** ثم مشاركته التي هي إتمام قصد الله فينا. *


​
*وأخيراً سيأتي العيد... فمن صام صوماً مقبولاً ودخل في آلام ربنا       سيعيَّد عيداً روحياً ويتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب. بينما تك ون خسارة عظيمة       للنفس التي ضيعت الصوم في الكسل والفتور. الذين صاموا صوماً مقبولاً ستتغير       حياتهم إلى شكل المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، ويقولون بفرح نحن قد قمنا مع       المسيح... قمنا من ضعفنا... قمنا مع المسيح بقوة عظيمة آمين. *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

*​​ * ملكوت ابن محبته:  *

*يبدأ هذا الأسبوع          بدخول المسيح ليملك       على أورشليم راكباً أتاناً وجحش ابن أتان- و ينتهي بأن يملك عل خشبة في الجلجثة ويجذب إليه الجميع- جميع الأبناء- ليملكوا معه في ملكوت أبيه... *


 *         "ها نحن       صاعدون إلى أورشليم وإبن الإنسان يسلّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة" (مر 10:       33). *
 *         "ينبغي أن إ       بن الإنسان يتألم كثيراً" (مر 8: 31).          *
 *         "وأ ن ا إن ارتفعت أجذب إلىَّ الجميع" (يو 12: 32).          * 
 *         "هذه هي       ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو 22: 53).          *
 *         "قد أكمل" (يو 19: 30) * 
 *         "في يديك       أستودع روحي" (لو 23: 46). *
 *     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

*​​ * أسبوع الطيب :  *

*إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير مشحونة بمشاعر       حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى، ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت...       هذه اللانهائيات في عاطف الرب نحو الإنسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها. لذلك       بدأ الوحي الإلهي بإبدال لغة الكلام **بلغة الطيب **... *
*الطيب يفوح وينتشر بسرعة ويحمل معه نشوة رقيقة هي أدق ما يعبر عن حب       الله اللامتناهي من نحونا في وسط شدة آلامه**. *
*فسكب الطيب عمل مقابل للبذل، والبذل هو سكب للنفس، وعندما تنسكب       النفس يفح منها طيب عطر. هكذا صنع الرب في هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته       في المسكونة كلها... إذاً من فوق          الصليب بذل ابنه الحبيب... وهذا صنع       الشهداء ففاحت منهم رائحة يسوع الزكية... واليوم علينا أن نصنع شيئاً...       نسكب ونبذل... *
*لقد سكب الرب ذاته... وكسر جسده وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا!!! *
*وسكب ذاته... فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!!! *
*وسكب حبه... حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة!!! *
*وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه، وطعنوه، وبصقوا في وجهه،       وجلدوه... من أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران. *
*      [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*

* عشية أحد الشعانين :*

*في يوم السبت- كقول          الإنجيل: "قبل       الفصح بستة أيام" (يو 12: 1- 3)... سكبت مريم الطيب على قدمي الرب.       ويتكرر هذا الحادث في بيت عنيا "وكان الفصح وأيام الفطير بعد يومين...       وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص... " (مر 14: 1- 5). *
*من هنا نرى أن الترتيب الإلهي أن يتكرر سكب الطيب في بداية رحلة       الجلجثة... وفي منتصف الطريق... وأن يكرز بهذا العمل مع الكرازة بالإنجيل.       لكي ما تعطر هذه الخدمة المسكونة كلها، وتعلمنا في عبادتنا الروحية دروساً       خالدة... *
* القصد الإلهي من الرحلة  *

*بكل تأكيد إن قصد الله من تجسده وحياته       على الأرض ودخوله أورشليم وصلبه هو أن **يحررنا من عدونا إبليس **، ثم يملك على قلبنا فندخل في ملكوته       ونتمتع بالحياة معه- نصير أولاده- أولاد الملك. هذا هو موضوع رحلتنا من       دخوله أورشليم ملكاً وديعاً على جحش- إلى ارتفاعه على الصليب ليملك على       خشبة" (مز 95: 10- الأجبية)، ويجذب إليه الجميع. *
*      [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*

* أحـد الشعانين  *

*عندما دخل ربنا... استقبلوه كملك بالسعف       و فرشوا الثياب، وهتفوا أوصنا **لملك إسرائيل **... فالرب دخل المدينة ليملك... وهذا       المُلك ليس أمراً سهلاً لان: *
*1- العدو شرس. *
*2- العدو إمكانياته مادية ومُلك المسيح روحي. *
*3- المعركة على أرض العدو "رئيس هذا العالم". *
*4- العدو ملكه       منظور ومُلك المسيح غير منظور... لكنه حقيقي. "لأن الأمور التي ترى       وقتية أما التي لا ترى فأبدية ". وعندما نتأمل في حياة الرب كلها على       الأرض نراه ملكاً في كل مراحل تجسده.*
 * 

*​ *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] تأمل على الأسبوع الأول من الصوم              الكبير (+     الأحد) |     تأمل على الأسبوع الثاني من              الصوم الكبير (+     الأربعاء -     الخميس -     الجمعة) |     تأمل على الأسبوع الثالث من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع الرابع من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع الخامس من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع السادس من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع السابع من              الصوم الكبير[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع السابع " ( متجدد)*
















*  تأملات في الأسبوع السابع من الصوم الكبير -      الشعانين*


*الدخول في شركة **الآم **ربنا وقيامته. وهذا هو نهاية الرحلة،       رحلة * * الصوم** توصلنا إلى رحلة جديدة أكثر تركيزاً في **مشاركة          الرب  **يسوع في آلامه وقوة قيامته. هذه الرحلة       تبدأ من أورشليم إلى         الجلجثة.*
*خاتمة**: لقد كان القصد الإلهي من تجسد ربنا أن يغير طبيعتي ويشاركني طبيعته       الإلهية فأعمل أعماله: تواضعه - محبته - تسامحه - غفرانه - بذله... حتى أصير مثل       المسيح تماماً، وهذا هو موضوع جهاد الكنيسة طول الصوم. الكنيسة تكلمنا       دائماً عن المحبة، وعدم الإدانة، والتسامح، والصوم والصلاة، وقبول التجربة بقلب       مفتوح لله، وتكلمنا عن المياه الحية التي تشبع النفس... حتى نصل في النهاية       إلى رؤية * * الله** ثم مشاركته التي هي إتمام قصد الله فينا. *


​
*وأخيراً سيأتي العيد... فمن صام صوماً مقبولاً ودخل في آلام ربنا       سيعيَّد عيداً روحياً ويتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب. بينما تك ون خسارة عظيمة       للنفس التي ضيعت الصوم في الكسل والفتور. الذين صاموا صوماً مقبولاً ستتغير       حياتهم إلى شكل المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، ويقولون بفرح نحن قد قمنا مع       المسيح... قمنا من ضعفنا... قمنا مع المسيح بقوة عظيمة آمين. *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

*​​ * ملكوت ابن محبته:  *

*يبدأ هذا الأسبوع          بدخول المسيح ليملك       على أورشليم راكباً أتاناً وجحش ابن أتان- و ينتهي بأن يملك عل خشبة في الجلجثة ويجذب إليه الجميع- جميع الأبناء- ليملكوا معه في ملكوت أبيه... *


 *         "ها نحن       صاعدون إلى أورشليم وإبن الإنسان يسلّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة" (مر 10:       33). *
 *         "ينبغي أن إ       بن الإنسان يتألم كثيراً" (مر 8: 31).          *
 *         "وأ ن ا إن ارتفعت أجذب إلىَّ الجميع" (يو 12: 32).          * 
 *         "هذه هي       ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو 22: 53).          *
 *         "قد أكمل" (يو 19: 30) * 
 *         "في يديك       أستودع روحي" (لو 23: 46). *
 *     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

*​​ * أسبوع الطيب :  *

*إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير مشحونة بمشاعر       حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى، ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت...       هذه اللانهائيات في عاطف الرب نحو الإنسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها. لذلك       بدأ الوحي الإلهي بإبدال لغة الكلام **بلغة الطيب **... *
*الطيب يفوح وينتشر بسرعة ويحمل معه نشوة رقيقة هي أدق ما يعبر عن حب       الله اللامتناهي من نحونا في وسط شدة آلامه**. *
*فسكب الطيب عمل مقابل للبذل، والبذل هو سكب للنفس، وعندما تنسكب       النفس يفح منها طيب عطر. هكذا صنع الرب في هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته       في المسكونة كلها... إذاً من فوق          الصليب بذل ابنه الحبيب... وهذا صنع       الشهداء ففاحت منهم رائحة يسوع الزكية... واليوم علينا أن نصنع شيئاً...       نسكب ونبذل... *
*لقد سكب الرب ذاته... وكسر جسده وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا!!! *
*وسكب ذاته... فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!!! *
*وسكب حبه... حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة!!! *
*وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه، وطعنوه، وبصقوا في وجهه،       وجلدوه... من أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران. *
*      [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*

* عشية أحد الشعانين :*

*في يوم السبت- كقول          الإنجيل: "قبل       الفصح بستة أيام" (يو 12: 1- 3)... سكبت مريم الطيب على قدمي الرب.       ويتكرر هذا الحادث في بيت عنيا "وكان الفصح وأيام الفطير بعد يومين...       وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص... " (مر 14: 1- 5). *
*من هنا نرى أن الترتيب الإلهي أن يتكرر سكب الطيب في بداية رحلة       الجلجثة... وفي منتصف الطريق... وأن يكرز بهذا العمل مع الكرازة بالإنجيل.       لكي ما تعطر هذه الخدمة المسكونة كلها، وتعلمنا في عبادتنا الروحية دروساً       خالدة... *
* القصد الإلهي من الرحلة  *

*بكل تأكيد إن قصد الله من تجسده وحياته       على الأرض ودخوله أورشليم وصلبه هو أن **يحررنا من عدونا إبليس **، ثم يملك على قلبنا فندخل في ملكوته       ونتمتع بالحياة معه- نصير أولاده- أولاد الملك. هذا هو موضوع رحلتنا من       دخوله أورشليم ملكاً وديعاً على جحش- إلى ارتفاعه على الصليب ليملك على       خشبة" (مز 95: 10- الأجبية)، ويجذب إليه الجميع. *
*      [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]*

* أحـد الشعانين  *

*عندما دخل ربنا... استقبلوه كملك بالسعف       و فرشوا الثياب، وهتفوا أوصنا **لملك إسرائيل **... فالرب دخل المدينة ليملك... وهذا       المُلك ليس أمراً سهلاً لان: *
*1- العدو شرس. *
*2- العدو إمكانياته مادية ومُلك المسيح روحي. *
*3- المعركة على أرض العدو "رئيس هذا العالم". *
*4- العدو ملكه       منظور ومُلك المسيح غير منظور... لكنه حقيقي. "لأن الأمور التي ترى       وقتية أما التي لا ترى فأبدية ". وعندما نتأمل في حياة الرب كلها على       الأرض نراه ملكاً في كل مراحل تجسده.*
 * 

*​ *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] تأمل على الأسبوع الأول من الصوم              الكبير (+     الأحد) |     تأمل على الأسبوع الثاني من              الصوم الكبير (+     الأربعاء -     الخميس -     الجمعة) |     تأمل على الأسبوع الثالث من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع الرابع من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع الخامس من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع السادس من              الصوم الكبير |     تأمل على الأسبوع السابع من              الصوم الكبير[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل جداا
بارك الرب عمل يديك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: تصاميم ومعلومات عن  الصوم الكبير "تم اضافه الاسبوع السابع " ( متجدد)*




كلدانية قال:


> جميل جداا
> بارك الرب عمل يديك​



ميرسي كلدانيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## vetaa (26 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى جدا ليك يا عياد
بجد الموضوع بتصميماته وتأملاته جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
وف انتظار جديدك دايما

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى جدا ليك يا عياد
> بجد الموضوع بتصميماته وتأملاته جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> وف انتظار جديدك دايما
> ...



*شكرا فيتا 
بس مش هيكون في جديد 
بطلت تصميم نهائي
نورتي يا قمر 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2014)

*كل سنه وانت بخير 
للرفع علشان ده اوانه 

*​


----------

